# Certified Copies with ImmiAccount



## JM1138 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi all,

First off, thanks to all of you for this amazing resource! It's definitely a lot less daunting going through this process knowing that I can probably find an answer somewhere on here.

I'm currently applying for the Onshore Partner Visa (820/801); I'm from the UK, my partner is Australian, and we are living together in Australia while I am on a Working Holiday Visa (although we've been together for upwards of 4 years). Looking at the changes to the application process which encourage online applications, I'm a bit confused about how certifying documents will work.

For example, I have a police certificate from the UK which I will need a copy of certified. Everything I've read here implies that I'll be uploading that with my application online. In that case, am I supposed to scan it, print it, have the printed copy certified, then _reupload_ the certified copy to attach as supporting evidence? Seems pretty odd.

Similarly, I was counting on having all of my supporting documents certified - joint bank statements, bills with our names on, property leases - but the guidelines for partner migration don't seem to say that that is necessary. Should I still be having everything certified, or are scans of the documents as is acceptable to attach to the supporting document section?

Hopefully that makes sense, and someone can help!


----------



## JM1138 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sorry, I have just realised that the police check is a bad example as the original of that is required - same question stands, but for other documents which need to be certified e.g. passport, birth certificate.

Thanks.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Colour scans are fine


----------



## JM1138 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks - I take it you mean for the supporting documents that _don't_ specifically need to be certified copies. Do you mean the certified copies too? Are colour scans with the JP's number & stamp etc. visible OK?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Instead of certifying you colour scan. The jp stamp should come up fine.


----------



## JM1138 (Jan 11, 2014)

OK, thanks. The immi.gov site says "Provide certified copies of original documents" and "If you applied online, certified copies of original documents can be scanned and attached to your visa application through your ImmiAccount," so I guess I'll take that as literally as possible and avoid any trouble.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

There are a few migration agents that post on this board and they have said that colour scans are fine for passport etc.


----------



## JM1138 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sorry to keep dragging this out, but I'm not getting the distinction you're making between uploading colour scans and certified copies. I have all of my documents stored in digital form as colour scans - these, along with the originals, are what I'm planning to take to a local JP to have him/her stamp and sign to say they are true copies. So I'll do that with things like my passport, birth certificate and so on. That's all good right? Or are you saying that just colour scans of passports, with no JP stamp or anything, are fine?

Similarly, I'm wondering if I'm expected to get a JP stamp on my other supporting documents, like bank statements and lease agreements. Or can they be uploaded as a colour scan with no further verification?

Sorry if I'm being slow here, I just don't fancy dumping 40+ bits of paper on a JP's desk if I don't have to!


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

I think what Mish is trying to say is that for your birth cert & passport colour scans are ok without being certified. 

I applied by paper and did not get documents such as bank statements certified - I don't think this is required. I think done other people did though.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You need colour scanned OR certified copy in black and white. You don't need to waste your time going to the JP if you already have colour scans

The other documents is really depends on the embassy and case officer. Some say that all documents created by a third party need to by certified and some say not. But just colour scan then, then you have covered all bases.


----------



## JM1138 (Jan 11, 2014)

All right, thanks a lot guys, that makes plenty of sense. I'll get to it!


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

Mish said:


> You need colour scanned OR certified copy in black and white. You don't need to waste your time going to the JP if you already have colour scans
> 
> The other documents is really depends on the embassy and case officer. Some say that all documents created by a third party need to by certified and some say not. But just colour scan then, then you have covered all bases.


Hi,
I am also going to apply for 489 visa next week. plz suggest me that how much pay slips i should upload in visa aplic as a proof for employment, as i have 8 years and 3 months experience in total. should i upload all the 99 pay slips which i have. thanks in advance ?


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

I will just confirm what Mish is saying as true. 

If you colour scan all your documents - including official documents such as passport, birth certificate etc - then you do not need to have those documents certified. 

Save your time ya the JPs office and just colour scan everything. Black and white copies DO need to be certified however. 

You can also colour scan your police check without having it certified, but they may request to see the original document, which brings me to my next point:

Everything that you colour scan and upload MUST be retained by you because if there is any doubt as to the validity of the documents then they may request that you show them the original documents. They haven't asked to sight any of my husband's documents though and I think it's pretty unlikely myself unless it's a really obscure or unfamiliar document or just plain just doesn't make sense in the context of other details.

P.S medical checks must still be sent to immigration in the unopened packet and can not be opened and scanned.


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

Do copies of boarding passes need to be certified?


----------



## susanduke8814 (Mar 19, 2014)

Star Hunter said:


> I will just confirm what Mish is saying as true.
> 
> If you colour scan all your documents - including official documents such as passport, birth certificate etc - then you do not need to have those documents certified.
> 
> ...


Star hunter, I see you wrote about the unopened packet of the medical. I had a medical last week and I did not receive an envelope with results etc? I did however receive an information letter that was not enclosed that states a couple of things. ' Meical Examination Status- Required' 'Chest X-Ray Examination- Status Required' 'HIV Test Status- Referred' do you know what this means? If I didn't receive an enclosed document is this because it will be uploaded to immigration automatically? Thanks


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

As I understand it, for online applications -
1. Colour scans of original documents are OK without certification 'to be copies' by a by a JP as copies.
2. Other Documents which are legal declarations (such as for Form 888s, DIBP forms requiring statutory declarations, statements by applicant and sponsor etc. must be always be made before a JP or other qualified witness. Once they are properly witnessed by a JP or other authorised person, colour scans of these documents can be uploaded.
Hope an expert can confirm my thinking as I don't want to be misleading anyone.


----------



## birchwood (Aug 1, 2014)

I just got off the phone to immigration in Australia and they told me that if you are submitting an online ImmiAccount application you do not need to have the documents certified, a color scan is sufficient. This includes for passports, birth certificates, etc. This is not what the online instructions say, but what they just told me on the phone.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep, the online instructions are sub-par and incorrect in many places. Frustrating.


----------



## wendipick80 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi, Jm1138 I have the same question and will be going through our online application next week. Did you just scan colour copies in the end? Did they come back to you to request anything be certified? 
Thanks


----------



## Aldjoc (May 26, 2015)

Does bank statements need to be certified? Or can I just download the statements into PDF and attach with the application..?


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

Aldjoc said:


> Does bank statements need to be certified? Or can I just download the statements into PDF and attach with the application..?


Online statements are fine...don't worry about certifying them as long as the bank details and contact number are available, this should be sufficient.

If you really want to, go to the branch and get the teller to date stamp your online statements. This can be done free of charge (normally).


----------



## tessellatedTofu (Mar 13, 2015)

We've been asked to provide certified copies of our passports, even though the originals were coloured scans.. So guess it depends on the CO what they want.


----------

